# كيفيه صناعه وانتاج الشحم الكالسيومى ؟



## hossam55555 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو من الساده المهندسين افادتى
اريد ان انشىء مصنع لانتاج الشحم الكالسيومى والصوديومى
وأريد معرفه كيفيه تصنيعه وانتاجه؟
عندى خبره وطريقه فى تسويقه وبيعه ولكن ينقصنى تصنيعه


----------



## ahmedelwardany (9 يناير 2011)

thankessss


----------



## abue tycer (11 يناير 2011)

شحم الكالسيوم يتم انتاجه من خلال تفاعل ( cao ) مع (tallow fatty acid ) بوجود عامل مساعد ( mineral oil ) . بينما شحم الصوديوم يعمل من تفاعل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم مع الشحم . مع تحياتي


----------



## ossass73 (21 يناير 2011)

على فكره انا مدير مصنع شحوم لكن اليوم تصنيع الشحوم غير مربح بالمره


----------



## smain78 (15 فبراير 2011)

ossass73 قال:


> على فكره انا مدير مصنع شحوم لكن اليوم تصنيع الشحوم غير مربح بالمره



سيدي الكريم
مامعنى مشروع مصنع الشحوم غير مربح , هل هذا راجع في منافسات او غلاء في مواد اولية او ماذا مع شرح 
علما سيدي انا في دراسة انجاز هذا المشروع ويخصني كيفية كلية في صناعة الشحم 
وشكرا مع الرد اكيد


----------



## محمودالسويسى (3 مارس 2011)

على فكرة المشروع دة مربح جدا ولكن ينقصة التوزيع الجيد انا على درايا كاملة بجميع مراحل التصنيع وانا بفضل اللة اقوم بصناعة جميع مستلزمات المشروع بنفسى وعندى معمل صغير فى منزلى ومستعد للمشاركة فى اى مكان بالعالم العربى فقط للتواصل م/محمودالسويسى ت/0181926655 او على [email protected] تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية


----------



## الحاج احمد خضر (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا الجزيل لسيادتكم


----------



## الحاج احمد خضر (9 أغسطس 2011)

يتم بتفاعل هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم مع الودك الحيواني animal fat في وجود base oil


----------



## محمد ابورحمة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

بالله عليكم يا جماعة الخير عاوز توضيح و شرح مفصل لتصنيع الشحم و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zizoamr36 (1 يونيو 2013)

بالله عليكم لا تبخلوا بعلمكم علينا و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## zizoamr36 (1 يونيو 2013)

انا باعمل مصنع صغير بتكاليف ضغيرة و عاوز طريقة بسيطة غير معقدة و يكون الشرح مفصل باللغة العربية رجاء


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

يا جماعة بالله عليكم اعطونا التركيبة بتاعت الشحم و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

zizoamr36 خبرنا شو صار معك انا مثلك ببحث عن هالموضوع من فتره


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

الله المستعان


----------



## zizoamr36 (6 أغسطس 2014)

*الشحوم المعدنية*



محمد فريحات قال:


> zizoamr36 خبرنا شو صار معك انا مثلك ببحث عن هالموضوع من فتره



الحمد لله الان بفضل الله باصنع الشحوم بتكاليف بسيطة للمعدات و الخامات


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------

